
How Tech Usurped the Word “Empathy” - adamotaku
http://venturebeat.com/2016/11/19/how-tech-usurped-the-word-empathy/
======
rubbingalcohol
Autoplay videos with audio should result in an instant and permanent ban of
the source website.

------
Dylan16807
> dehumanizing tech terms like “user.”

Wha...?

~~~
jwlehman93
Agreed. Poor wrap up of the article, although some of his previous points were
still valid despite this statement.

